# Phrag. Schroederae in bloom



## Michael Bonda (May 18, 2021)

My favorite orchid of all time. The first slipper I ever saw 35 years ago at the Buffalo NY Botanical Gardens. That is when the addiction started. My original plant from them perished in Florida 15 years ago but now I have a temperature controlled Pergola. This plant was purchased from Rob of Littlefrogfarm.com last year. Very pleased with the 2 spikes.


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2021)

Superbly grown!
David


----------



## Paphluvr (May 18, 2021)

I'd be very pleased with it too. Very nice!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2021)

Does Rob/LF have extra divisions?


----------



## littlefrog (May 18, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Does Rob/LF have extra divisions?


Maybe? I have at least one, they grow fast... I can check as I start moving plants outside over the next couple weeks.


----------



## abax (May 18, 2021)

I'd be interested in a division as well.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 26, 2021)

Still in bloom.
Last 2 flowers on the two spikes.
I have enjoyed this plant flowers for at least 7 weeks now:
Tried to pollinate with Phrag. Stairway to Heaven *(wallisii x humboldtii) without success - I still have trouble with pollinating Phrags. successfully:*


----------



## tenman (Jul 7, 2021)

Lovely! IMHO, the best pre-besseae phrag hybrid of all!


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 7, 2021)

Try a little honey on the pollinium. But phrags in general are harder than paphs, for sure. I don't know if Schroederae is fertile, actually. Don't recall seeing any hybrids, but there are so many hybrids now I can't keep track of them anyway.

Rob


----------



## abax (Jul 7, 2021)

LF my division is growing like a weed and the new growth is looking healthy and
adapting well.

Tom, sweet petite Barbara LeAnn 'Fox Croft' is in spike again. I really enjoy this
Phrag. Such a cutie.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 14, 2021)

Lovely!


----------

